# Investigator Holmes Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*
*Holmes Smith*
Clarendon County Sheriff's Department, South Carolina

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 5, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 11/5/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Investigator Holmes Smith was killed in a single vehicle crash on Sumter Highway, near I-95, in Alcolu at approximately 2:30 pm.

He was returning to Clarendon County after meeting with South Carolina Law Enforcement Division special agents in Sumter County as part of an auto theft investigation.

Investigator Holmes had served with the Clarendon County Sheriff's Department for 19 years. He is survived by his wife and five children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Randy Garrett
Clarendon County Sheriff's Department
217 Commerce Street
Manning, SC 29102

Phone: (803) 435-4414

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22265-investigator-holmes-smith#ixzz3IHWBHVMv


----------

